# 2016 Burton Lexa



## Simon Birch

Maybe look at Rome Madisons or the women's Katanas, I have the male version of both sets and I never had a problem with my toe straps coming off except after a wipe out heh.


----------



## qc89sc

Maybe try to fit men toe strap from cartel or Malavita


----------



## neni

Frankenbindings...
Only replace the toe cap (two screws fix them to strap and ratchet; I'd assume you could put any other toe cap which fits your boot there). Or replace the entire toe strap. IIRC, e.g. NOW straps are compatible.


----------



## AmberLamps

Just buy some of the old "get a grip" toe straps. They are the best toe straps ever made, not sure why they changed them.


----------



## Phedder

AmberLamps said:


> Just buy some of the old "get a grip" toe straps. They are the best toe straps ever made, not sure why they changed them.


This. Had a gondola attendant ask me where I got mine, he just brought new cartels and loves the binding but hates the toe cap, another customer for fixmybinding.com


----------



## collectingpennies

AmberLamps said:


> Just buy some of the old "get a grip" toe straps. They are the best toe straps ever made, not sure why they changed them.


I actually went and bought the gettagrip ones. They work way better than the redesigned toe caps! I went riding yesterday and I had zero worries about my toe caps slipping off or anything all day. It made a big difference in my riding. I was more confident to charge now. I used to worry about my toe caps and would check on them mid run. That got annoying really fast. With the gettagrip caps... I didn't have to do that. I agree... I don't know why Burton would have changed that design. They probably did to be more modern... this is a huge design flaw imo.


----------



## byebyeblackbird

Not sure if you already got new boots... I made the mistake of buying 32 boots without trying them on the bindings also. The shop ended up shaving down the sides of the boot - doesn't impact any performance. 32 soles seem to have just a lot of... sole on the sides. Take the boots to a shop and have them shaved down a little. Also, I'm not sure if you are saying the toe strap is sliding off or just not fitting. Sounds like you already solved the problem with AmberLamps suggestion. But I thought the toe straps fitted oddly too until I unscrewed it and readjusted the position. Either way, agree that 32 boots and Burton bindings were not a good combo! (I had both scribe on lexa, both same problems...)


----------



## Triple8Sol

Sounds like you need to make some adjustments. The ZF1 has the same toe box shape as my gf's Vapens. I ha to set the toe strap up differently on her new 2017 Lexas vs her 2015 Lexas. I had to move the ladder strap to the notch (on underside of base) that is furthest out. Because it's a size 5.5 boot in a Small binding, I then had to move the highback forward to push the entire boot forward. Lastly I had to run the disc with the mounting screws furthest forward, to push the entire binding back and re-center the boot over the board. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## collectingpennies

byebyeblackbird said:


> Not sure if you already got new boots... I made the mistake of buying 32 boots without trying them on the bindings also. The shop ended up shaving down the sides of the boot - doesn't impact any performance. 32 soles seem to have just a lot of... sole on the sides. Take the boots to a shop and have them shaved down a little. Also, I'm not sure if you are saying the toe strap is sliding off or just not fitting. Sounds like you already solved the problem with AmberLamps suggestion. But I thought the toe straps fitted oddly too until I unscrewed it and readjusted the position. Either way, agree that 32 boots and Burton bindings were not a good combo! (I had both scribe on lexa, both same problems...)


I did get new boots... I got 32 boots in size 5. That is really interesting what you said about soles to have a lot of soles on the sides. I never actually noticed that. I would need to check more into that. I meant like the toe caps would slip off like it didn't have enough grip onto my boot to stay while I do hard charging runs. I got gettagrip toe caps. So far, they work much better than the original ones. No slipping off and it seems to fit better. 


Triple8Sol said:


> Sounds like you need to make some adjustments. The ZF1 has the same toe box shape as my gf's Vapens. I ha to set the toe strap up differently on her new 2017 Lexas vs her 2015 Lexas. I had to move the ladder strap to the notch (on underside of base) that is furthest out. Because it's a size 5.5 boot in a Small binding, I then had to move the highback forward to push the entire boot forward. Lastly I had to run the disc with the mounting screws furthest forward, to push the entire binding back and re-center the boot over the board. Hope that makes sense...


I actually don't use the ZF1 now since I got a new pair of 32 boots. I got size 5 boots and use a Small binding. Currently, my ladder strap is at the hole next to the furthest hole. My highback is set parallel to the board... my forward lean is set at f2. I think my disc is set up the same way as your gf's.


----------

